# photo of Text in a book



## johentie (Jan 29, 2009)

Hello,

I am trying to make a poster for a church event i am having.

The poster is going to be of an open bible with a ring along the spine.  The lighting will be adjusted to make a heart shaped shadow on the book from the ring. it's been done before, but since it;s a relationship seminar i thought this would be good.. 

here is an example from google image search not my photo:







the only problem is i want to take my own photo...

My question is that we want to choose a bible verse and make that the only part of the book that is in focus and people can read it.. and of course the ring as well.

i have a canon XSi with a 18mm-55mm starter lens.  I know i am limited but is there a way i can get close to my desired results?

Thanks in advance


----------



## m2v (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a very inspiring image...

Get as close to the subject as your lens' focusing range allows you, then crop the desired portion of the photo.

Get near the window to obtain sufficient light. Better still, use a tripod This is to give you more choice of aperture setting - different depth of field. You would need to use manual focus because AF would not "know" which part of the book you want to be in focus. Take a few photos with different aperture and choose the one with only the wanted verse in focus. Depth of field do not really give you a clear line between in focus and out focus. You might actually need some post editing to blur out the unwanted text.


----------



## Hobbes (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a neat idea! 
Since I am a non-religious person I find dictionary a lot more interesting .
I have been a numismatist since I was a kid but I kinda stopped collecting a few years ago but lately thanks to my new crappy job which involving handling with coins I have started collecting them again. I didn't see the word to the left until I was resizing the picture in Photoshop so please don't call me a pervert .


----------

